# difference between a mini and a shetland



## Atara (Sep 28, 2005)

Hi everyone,

I am a new member, I have been "lurking" to try to get all the information I can about mini's because I have limited knowledge, and would like to know more!

I have what I THINK is a oversized mini, she is 40" and isn't registered and I have very limited knowledge of her background prior to me owning her, she was bought from an auction (no t aminiature auction though, I am not really sure what type, something about Odd and Peculiars? I think the woman said) a couple who breed miniatures bought her because they thought she was pretty, but was to tall to breed to their stallion, so they decided to sell her, which is where I come in.

From checking out pictures of both Miniatures and Shetlands and I am beginning to wonder if she is a Shetland pony? I have attached a picture for some opinions. Also, I was wondering what is the main difference between miniatures and shetland ponies?

Sorry this is long and a little complicated for such a simple question!!

Heather





[/img]


----------



## ~Palomino~ (Sep 28, 2005)

Shetlands can be miniature! Any horse can be a miniature, as long as its under 38''! Shetland Pony is a breed, Miniature horse is a height breed(meaning, both parents dont have to be a miniature horse, to be miniature horse, and that it just has to stay uner 38'' to be a mini), so your horse would be a pony, I am not sure if she is shetland though, both her parents would have to be shetlands for her to be a full bred shetland! but your little girl, would be considered a pony, Shetland bloodlines or not! if she was 38'' or under, she would be a mini, and if she was shetland, she would be a shetland miniature!

WOLCOME to the forum!

-Gage-


----------



## Atara (Sep 28, 2005)

Ok, I see it now! I knew that Miniature Horses were a height breed, but I still see so many people advertising 40" ponies and up as minis, calling them oversized mini's. I know even less about Shetland Ponies, but I see now it's just like a standard sized horse breed. Thanks so much for the information. Please excuse my ignorance!

Thanks again.


----------



## AngelRose (Sep 29, 2005)

oh how cute!! do you have any more pics?!?

I own a wcmhr shetland cross that is 43 inches in hight. she is registard as a show pony. are you thinking of Registering her? if so visit www.WCMHR.com and look under the show pony registration form.



she is sooooooo cute!!!! do you have a name already for her??


----------



## Karen S (Sep 29, 2005)

Hi Atara,

You can go to the American Shetland Pony Club website:

http://www.shetlandandminiature.com

to learn about the American Shetland Pony. There are several of us here on the forum that raise Shetlands. Ask questions anytime.

Karen Shaw

Fiddlestix Miniatures & Shetlands

Burleson Texas

website: http://www.fiddlestixponyfarm.com


----------



## lyn_j (Sep 29, 2005)

[SIZE=14pt]Sometimes there is no difference. This is my MINIATURE stallion Michigans Sweet Tart who is 32" tall and is also a registered SHETLAND. Shetland is a blood registry as Karen said and Minis are a height only registry.[/SIZE]

Your little mare is cute.





Lyn


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Sep 29, 2005)

Very nice mare. We have 2 Shetlands that measure under 34.They are mini Shetlands and could be hardship next year amha.


----------



## Atara (Sep 29, 2005)

Thanks again everyone for the information, and I sure think she is cute too!!





One more quick question, do Shetlands have any defining features sort of speak that make them "Shetlands"? I just know with Thoroughbreds you can take an unregistered Thoroughbred and still tell it's a Thoroughbred, that sort of thing. Most breeds have some sort of feature that makes them unique, so I was wondering what that feature was for Shetlands that defined them against other pony breeds.

Thanks again!!

AngelRose, I will get some more pictures and post them as soon as I can. She is a little fat right now though and shaggy shaggy shaggy already!! Her name is Atara (my daughter named her) and I didn't think I could register her as I don't know anything about her lineage, and I don't really think she is show quality, she is just a pet to us!

Heather


----------



## AngelRose (Sep 29, 2005)

Atara said:


> AngelRose, I will get some more pictures and post them as soon as I can. She is a little fat right now though and shaggy shaggy shaggy already!! Her name is Atara (my daughter named her) and I didn't think I could register her as I don't know anything about her lineage, and I don't really think she is show quality, she is just a pet to us!
> 
> Heather
> 
> ...


yes! I would love to see more pictures of Atara (very cute name)!





with WCMHR you can hardship her as a show pony, even with out her lineage records. If you decide not to show her its still good to have proof of ownership showing that she belongs to you or your daughter. but ofcorse you dont have to Register her she still as cute as a button!!


----------



## Atara (Sep 30, 2005)

Here are some more pictures of Atara, I don't have any really good ones yet though. Hopefully next summer I can get some nicer ones!




[/img]

This one is from the summer, when she was way less wooly.




[/img]




[/img]

Thanks AngelRose for information about registering her as a Show Pony in the WCMHR, I think I might just do that!


----------



## JessiTrist (Sep 30, 2005)

Wow she is beautiful, and a gorgeous name also!


----------



## AngelRose (Sep 30, 2005)

Atara said:


> Thanks AngelRose for information about registering her as a Show Pony in the WCMHR, I think I might just do that!
> 476667[/snapback]
> ​


you are welcome! Atara sure is a beautiful little mare!! totally worthy of being WCMHR!! I love her color she looks so sweet too!!!!






you sure found a great horse in a little package!!! best regards


----------



## Miniv (Sep 30, 2005)

Welcome to the Forum, Heather!

As has been posted, miniatures and shetlands can sometimes be BOTH. ( Your little girl is sure a sweetie.)

We happen to own some horses that are what I call "Miniature Shetlands" because they are registered Shetland and also registered Minis too. Below is one of our stallions.






MA


----------



## Getitia (Oct 1, 2005)

Your mare is lovely and what a great home she has with you!

Currently there are several different "types" of shetlands - classic, foundation, and modern - each has a very distinct body type and breed standard and unfortunately the shetland breed is often lumped into one "shetland" catagory by the general public which many individuals unfortunately only remember as a small, thick, stout, and for some cranky pony which many children in the "states" owned back from the 50s to the 70s time period. And then today for many a shetland refers to the high stepping, more animated modern. Both of these perceptions sadly tend to skew the "American" shetlands image.

Given that miniatures are registered only per "height" in the AMHA/AMHR (AMHR now has the new restriction) and in the AMHA no horses with dwarf characteristics as defined are allowed to be registered, it is possible to have a registered shetland - be it foundation, classic, or modern to also qualify for registration as a miniature totally based on their height. So in many cases, in answer to your question, they can be the same - a horse/pony can be a registered shetland and registered miniature (one or both main miniature registries). It is not possible however, to register a miniature as a shetland unless both the sire and dam were also registered as a shetland (and there is a three year restriction time period to registered a pony in aspc as well)

Hope this helps and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Oct 1, 2005)

What a cute little pony you have!


----------



## strass (Oct 1, 2005)

Here's another example of a Miniature that is also a registered Classic Shetland.

For reference: he measured 35.5" at Nationals.


----------

